# Powder Coating Wheels



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Ive got some white wheels on my car but they are getting marked from brake dust etc. I want to get them powder coated black the same colour as my car. How much will it cost me. What process is used?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I think last time i checked I was quoted about $30 US per wheel...but that several years ago now and prices vary from area to area within the US so I am sure they will vary quite a bit in England. Your best bet wouldbe to surf the web or check with any local performance shops who might have a contact they use. The process is pretty simple really, they just need to ground the wheels so they they have a negative charge. They are then sprayed with a very fine dry plastic powder that is posatively charged as it exits the spray gun. Because of the charges the powder sticks to the metal. They are then baked until the powder melts which then drys into the final finish. depending on the size, consistany, mix ect of the powder you can get a flat finish a shiny or mirrior like finish or even a mixed color simular to marble. Powdercoating is a very strong and very durable finish. 

Good Luck


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I got white wheels and they arent in the best shape anymore. I should try refinishing them. I like white wheels on my car, but black wheels would look the best on a black car.

see if you can do black with a polished lip


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Thats what im thinking im sure black with a polished lip would look good. They have a large lip on them as well. Thanks for the help guys. Ill have to start looking around.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *Thats what im thinking im sure black with a polished lip would look good. They have a large lip on them as well. Thanks for the help guys. Ill have to start looking around. *


Yeah go BLACK with it....and def. polish the lip.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

most places that do powder coating will tell you you cant get the polished lip...when they powder coat and repaint it strips everying and you get one color when its done.....east coast price last time i checked....few months ago...was about 50 per wheel....west coast probably around the same now


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DefyingGravity said:


> *most places that do powder coating will tell you you cant get the polished lip...when they powder coat and repaint it strips everying and you get one color when its done.....east coast price last time i checked....few months ago...was about 50 per wheel....west coast probably around the same now *


Oh yeah i didnt know this......Y cant they just tape off the lip.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well either way with a polished lip or without im still gona get them done. I got quoted 30 pounds a wheel so very simaler to the states. Why cant you get the polished lip?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Oh yeah i didnt know this......Y cant they just tape off the lip. *



Don't think tape will hold up to sand blasting.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Don't think tape will hold up to sand blasting. *


Damn I cant beleive theris no way to do this.......I got a guy selling me these 18 in. TENZOs..










I was gonna get em then have the lip polished and the silver turned to Black or Bronze....but the polished lip is a must-IM not gonna even try if it cant be done...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd find out more info before takeing and sinking that money into something that might not be able to be done.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *I'd find out more info before takeing and sinking that money into something that might not be able to be done. *


yEAH i KNOW thats wut I was hoping to get from this thread....


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

A while back I was gonna have some wheels powdercoated white and I wanted to leave the lip polished. The shop I spoke too said they could do it. I would suggest finding a shop in your area call them up and just ask. Then you know for sure.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *A while back I was gonna have some wheels powdercoated white and I wanted to leave the lip polished. The shop I spoke too said they could do it. I would suggest finding a shop in your area call them up and just ask. Then you know for sure.  *


Yeah now this sounds more like what I wanted to hear.....


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

I was talking with my boss and he had an old ass buick reatta.... well anyway he was crazy about it and got the original weels powder coated and got the lip polished ....

so, its been done......and by and old man with a buick too!

so....bow your head in shame for not trying hard enough.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

johnnykomac said:


> *I was talking with my boss and he had an old ass buick reatta.... well anyway he was crazy about it and got the original weels powder coated and got the lip polished ....
> 
> so, its been done......and by and old man with a buick too!
> 
> so....bow your head in shame for not trying hard enough..... *



LMAO!!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i wanna powder coat my rims maybe gunmetal my rims r motegi roja neos


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

bow my head in shame......um i never tried i just spoke with a guy and was relay what i heard....just passing on information....keep your negativeness to yourself


----------

